# Yellow Shrimp



## siulongluiy (Jan 30, 2015)

Good evening everyone!

I was just pondering at my shrimp this evening and encountered one that had a patch of discolouration on it?!? Anyone have any clue what this is?!? Should I be concerned???










Thank you for your input!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It's hard to be certain but my feeling is that it's probably nothing to worry over. The shrimp appears to be in great shape otherwise. 

Be nice if you could shoot a macro image of the spot. A magnified close up shot might reveal if it's simply an odd coloured patch or if there is actually some type of shell damage. 

Not too long ago, I got some nifty 'macro' lenses, which just slip onto my iPhone. They have given me some amazing close ups of very small items in my tanks, even through the glass. Mine are Ollo Clip; there are others. My set came with 'fisheye', wide angle & two macro, at 15X & 10X magnification. Almost like having a modest microscope.

My hope would be that the spot would go away with the next moult, with any luck.


----------



## siulongluiy (Jan 30, 2015)

Fishfur said:


> It's hard to be certain but my feeling is that it's probably nothing to worry over. The shrimp appears to be in great shape otherwise.
> 
> Be nice if you could shoot a macro image of the spot. A magnified close up shot might reveal if it's simply an odd coloured patch or if there is actually some type of shell damage.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your insight! I will look into a lense accessory =P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

